# Hepatitis B vaccination/titer test help



## gnp001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm learning lots every day in family practice coding but I'm not sure what to do with this.

The patient had a Hepatitis B titer test and I'm not sure which code to select.  Also would I use 90746 for a healthy adult immunization?

Many thanks!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, you would use 90746 for the adult hepatitis B vaccine.  For the hepatitis B titer test, I think you would need to look in the 86704 - 80707 range.  

I hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## tnmeeker (Oct 14, 2010)

86706 : Hepatitis B surface antibody (HBcAb)
Hope this helps


----------

